

Just launched our biggest promo ever, now what? - NoNameHere

Note: I am not going to post the promo link here. This post is to learn how to promote it, not promote the promo.<p>So we just teamed up with a great company to do a collaborative promotion. The site gets a few thousand hit per month right now, but we are expecting a few thousand a day over the next 30 days.<p>Our target market is small biz and startups. We have ramped up our servers (rackspace) and made necessary changes to the home page.<p>We are posting on Facebook and Twitter and the whole CL thing, but we want more visitors/participants.<p>Without going into detail, our deal is a free service worth about $1200, just by signing up with an email.<p>Any clever and creative ideas for marketing?
======
NoNameHere
My site is logobids.com but the promo is www.appsumo.com/logobids

I share this with much reservation as I dont want to use this platform to
promote it, but I guess I cant get help without sharing the promo.

Any help would be deeply appreciated.

------
NoNameHere
Thats a good idea. Im sure designers will share with the right incentive. They
are the best promotors for the site since they are part of the design
community.

------
Exoseq
A truly useful article on logo design, the importance therof, etc, that would
have enough useful info to be shared...

------
Exoseq
any way to turn your designers into promoters? some kind of bizmodel remiz of
the standard croudsource--->you--->client model, to provide a feedback loop or
lead generator?

------
Exoseq
anyway to leverage your croudsource content providers for network effects?
still working on that idea, but it is your maximum point of interactivity.

------
Exoseq
not enough info to synthesize much of an idea, outside of the blindingly
obvious that you have surely explored (SEO, press release, blogs, etc)

------
Exoseq
aaaak...curiosity....what site?

